# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  Isometric map-making software in the works

## heruca

I'm running a Kickstarter campaign to add isometric mapping capability to my MapForge map-making software, and to produce lots of isometric content Add-Ons for use in the software.



But I'm having a lot of trouble getting the project funded, despite the fairly modest funding goal, and only 6 days remain in the campaign.

If isometric mapping sounds like something that would interest you, please check out the campaign.

PS: Why is there no Isometric subforum on here? Seems like there should be.

----------


## heruca

The MapForge Isometric Kickstarter campaign has funded!

Not only that, but two Stretch Goals have already been unlocked, and a third is tantalizingly close.

If the campaign reaches $7600 in funding (just $346 more), that will mean THREE free isometric content Add-Ons for everyone. It looks like maybe 10-15 more backers would do the trick. The campaign ends in 21 hours.

----------


## DrWho42

wow, this sounds exciting!  :Surprised:

----------


## heruca

With that Kickstarter done and delivered, I recently launched a follow-up campaign, but this time on Indiegogo and focusing on offering post-apocalyptic isometric content.

----------


## heruca

Last 3 days of the campaign.

The content will get made regardless of whether the funding goal is reached. Backers are basically getting a "pre-order" discount.

The three content Add-Ons are all nearly done and will be released in April.

----------

